# CMD Registry Key für Windows 7?



## Extremefall (12. Aug 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich würde gerne mittels Java die Eingabekonsole deaktivieren. Leider klappt es nicht wie beim Taskmanager, da ich den Key in der Registry nicht finden kann. Ich hatte und habe definitiv keinen Virus, da das Betriebssystem erst vor kurzem komplett neu aufgesetzt worden ist.

Wisst ihr, wie ich bei Windows 7 den Taskmanager über die Registry deaktivieren kann?
Der Wert soll ja hier irgendwo stehen:

```
"\HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System\DisableCMD
```


----------



## Empire Phoenix (12. Aug 2011)

Benutz den Gruppenrichtlinien Manager, dort müssteste den deaktiviren können für alle nichtadmin konten.


----------



## Extremefall (12. Aug 2011)

Leider hilft mir das nicht weiter. Ich suche eine Registry Key oder eine Möglichkeit, die Eingabekonsole mit Java zu deaktivieren.


----------



## TheDarkRose (12. Aug 2011)

Warum zum Teufel nimmst du nicht endlich die Windows eigenen Tools?


----------



## Extremefall (12. Aug 2011)

Warum ist denn DisableCMD nicht in der Registry? Und wie kann ich dort einen neuen Ordner mit Key erstellen? Dann könnte ich den ja manuell erstellen oder?


----------



## XHelp (12. Aug 2011)

Warum sollte auch ein Eintrag über Deaktivierung auch von anfang an drin stehen? Wenn er nicht da ist, dann erstell ihn doch.
Aber ich schließe mich dem Rest an: das war du schon in mehreren Threads versuchst macht einfach kein Sinn


----------



## Extremefall (12. Aug 2011)

Es klappt. Danke. Ich habe über die JNI Registry mittels createSubKey einen neuen Key erstellt. Das tolle ist, dass dort auch gleich überprüft wird, ob ein Ordner mit Key bereits existiert. Da wird dann höchstens der Wert überschrieben.


----------



## XHelp (12. Aug 2011)

Jetzt musst du ja nur ein Java-Programm schreiben, was ein Registry-Key setzt um das Setzen der Registry-Keys zu verbieten, sonst ist die Aktion ja witzlos


----------



## Extremefall (12. Aug 2011)

Gute Idee, ich werde mir es überlegen 
Scherz beiseite! 
Außerdem kann ich mit dem Programm die Registry deaktivieren. Dann funktionieren regedit und BATCH Dateien nicht mehr.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (13. Aug 2011)

Cool, und was wenn man den über die win32 api setzt? So wie das jni krams von deinem Java programm, ist doch alels pfuschige augenwischerrei.


----------

